# معلومات عن المعالجة الحرارية للمعادن فى الأفران



## essamoviec (28 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى من السادة الكرام أعضاء المنتدى أفادتى ببعض المعلومات عن طرق النعالجة الحرارية لبعض المعادن مثل :
1-14nicr14
2-32nicrmo6
3-42nicrmo
4-k100
5-k110
6-v320 
ولسيادتكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## mnci (28 أغسطس 2008)

اتمنى من احد الاخوة مساعدتك اخى الفاضل


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 أغسطس 2008)

تتم المعاملة الحرارية حسب الحاجة للجزء فقد يحتاج إلى صلادة سطحية عالية ومتانة من الداخل أو يحتاج صلادة سطحية عالية من الداخل والخارج والمعاملة الحرارية للنيكل كروم موليبدينيوم هي سبيكة مقاومة للصلادة الحرارية 
Hot Hardness وعادة ما يستعمل في قوالب السباكة المعدنية Die Casting وفي غالب الأمر يتم تسخينها لدرجة 1050 أو أكثر وطرقها بواسطة مكابس الطرق الحار ثم تترك لتبرد ثم تشغل حسب شكل القالب المطلوب وبعد ذلك يتم تقسيتها (بالتسخين لدرجة حرارة أعلى من AC3 حوالي 950 درجة سيليزية وتبريدها بالزيت المسخن بدرجة حرارة 70) فتحصل على صلادة سطحية 58 HRC Hardness Roakwell Cone ومتانة عالية من الداخل 240 MPa
أما سبيكة نيكل كروم 14 فيتم تقسيتها بالتسخين 950 أو أقل ثم تبريدها بالهواء إذا كنت تريد صلادة 50 HRC أما إذا كنت تريد صلادة أعلى فتبرد بالزيت الدافيء أفضل من التبريد بالزيت البارد وتستعمل هذه السبيكة في تصنيع الأجزاء الفعالة في قوالب قطع الصفائح المعدنية من Die and Punch
أما السبائك K100 والأخرى مثيلتها فتسخن حوالي 850 إلى 950 وتبرد يالماء للحصول على صلادة حوالي 58-60 HRC 
وسبيكة الفنيديوم فإستعمالاتها كثيرة جدا وعادة تصلد بالزيت المسخن أو الهواء وأيضا يتم تقسيتها سطحيا بواسطة عمليات النتردة والكربنة والكثير من الإستعمالات 
فأخي حدد ماذا تريد أن تصنع من السبيكة (جزء من قالب أو جزء من ماكنة) وحدد الصلادة والمتانة المطلوبة لأجاوبك عن طريقة المعاملة الحرارية بالتفصيل وكذلك عملية Tempering المراجعة 
هذا العلم Heat Treatment Metalurgy علم محتكر علينا نحن العرب من الغرب لآنه أساس الصناعة والتقدم وخصوصا صناعة القوالب والتطور فإسألني ولن أبخل عليك


----------



## pingo (30 أغسطس 2008)

*sheet metal dies*

جزاك الله خيرا يااخى والله لك فى كل درب باع
ربنا يوفقك للخير بس بمناسبة هذا الموضوع الا تعرف دورات جيدة او كتب جيدة فى تصميم اسطمبات القص أفيدنا أفادك الله فأنا أبحث أنا وأصدقائى عسى الله أن يرشدنا
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 أغسطس 2008)

يا أخي تدلل وأنا موجود لأي إستفسار أخي Pingo جرب هذه الروابط للكتاب عسى أن تنفعك مع العلم أن علم تصميم قوالب قطع الصفائح المعدنية هو فن عملي بحد ذاته ويجب على المهندس أن يكون ملماً بالجانب النظري وبالجانب العملي يعمل بيده مع الفنيين 
hand book of die Design 
http://gigapedia.org/redirect.id:453a000dda4cc1c1bca4a754baa75a86.url
إذا لم يعمل الرابط نفس الكتاب موجود بالرابط أدناه
http://gigapedia.org/redirect.id:36c4f62eff1e70e5fac9f89ae40871dc.url
نفس الكتاب من الرابط أدناه 
http://gigapedia.org/redirect.id:923828b3cf0c24a45ce1366513fe10f2.url

والموقع التالي فيه كتب كثيرة ولكن يجب أن يكون لديك إيميل على الGoogle وهو مجانا فإعمل registeration في الموقع التالي 
http://gigapedia.info/1/Die+design


----------



## castello (30 أغسطس 2008)

لكم جزيل الشكر أخوانى . واتمنى من الله ان يوفقنا ويوفق اياكم فى عمل الخير دائما


----------



## الدويري (30 أغسطس 2008)

أخواني سبيكة الk100 لاتبرد بالماء بل تبرد بالزيت الساخن وبدرجة حرارة من 60-80 درجة مئوية وأنا مهندس متخصص بقوالب القص فعند تبريد المعدن بالماء تصبح القطعة ذات بنية هشة لدرجة انها يمكن أن تتحطم بمجرد اصطدامها بالأرض .


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (30 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا أخي العزيز الدويري على التوضيح ولكن أأكدلك أنا بنفسي قسيت قطعة من السبيكة التي ذكرتها أعلاه بالماء وأنا ذكرت أيضا درجة الحرارة وهي أقل من AC3 في مخطط اليوتكتيك للسبيكة وهذا إذا كانت درجة حرارة التسخين عالية وصحيح كلامك أنها تصبح هشة ولكن بعد التقسية تتم عملية مراجعة لها Tempering لتقليل الهشاشية بعد كل تقسية يجب عمل مراجعة لتقليل الإجهادات الداخلية في القطعة التي تؤدي إلى تكسرها 
في المعاملة الحرارية التجربة هي أكبر برهان ولا تستطيع عمل شيء مماثل للنظري 100% بسبب ظروف عديدة 

توجد هنالك رسائل دكتوراه خاصة فقط بعملية المراجعة بعد التقسية لسبائك خاصة بالقوالب


----------



## الدويري (3 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا أخي عمار الرجاء اكتب لي مخطط التسخين وزمنه ثم مخطط الارجاع وزمنه وطريقته لسبيكة ال k100 
وشكرا مرة أخرى .


----------



## essamoviec (5 سبتمبر 2008)

أخى عمار باقر سالم أتمنى منك ان تفيدنى فى بعض الأشياء إذا قدرك الله 
- درجة حرارة المعالجة الحرارية لكل معدن وكيفية التبريد وكيفية عمل عملية tempering
و ذلل لحصول على hrc 50 , hrc 48, hrc 58,hrc60
وذلك للسبائك الأتية
1-14nicr14
2-32nicrmo6
3-42nicrmo
4-k100
5-k110
6-v320 
ولك جزيـــــــــــل الشكر أخى.....
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/u191794.html


----------



## أبوعفان (16 مارس 2009)

الموقع حتي بعد التسجيل غير مجاني 
http://gigapedia.info/1/Die+design


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## م.محمود جمال (16 مارس 2009)

اريد ان افهم يعنى ايه معالجة حرارية بس بشكل اوسع فماذا افعل ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
وعندى ترس به مراود داخلية ةبعد اجراء المعالجة له لم استطيع تركيبة فى العمود ولم استطيع توسيع الخطو للاسنان مرة اخرى


----------



## I love life (18 مارس 2009)

الله يعطيك العافيه 
مشكوووووووور


----------



## م.محمود جمال (29 مارس 2009)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## OLABI (3 أبريل 2009)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## يوسف العجوري (20 يونيو 2010)

ارجو المسعدة في طرق معالجة فولاذ ال d2 وشكرا


----------



## منتصر خيار (25 أكتوبر 2010)

هل يمكن سباكة اي معدنين مع بضهم البعض ام هنالك شروط يجب توفرها ارجو الافادة


----------



## ابوعبدالله2020 (31 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا اخواني


----------



## حسين عبد المنعم (3 نوفمبر 2010)

برجاء شاركونا على هذه الصفحه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t97643-2.html


----------



## algapr (5 نوفمبر 2010)

مشكور وجزالك الله خير ..............


----------



## korzaty (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*مشكور جدا جزاك الله خير جزاء المحسنين*


----------



## محمد اللبودى (23 فبراير 2012)

لو سمحتم انا جربت الطريقة الاتية فى معالجة K100 ولم تفلح الرجاء الافادة والتعديل 

*المعالجة* *الحرارية لمادة (**k100*) :
*← مرحلة التقسية* :
1- يتم التسخين فى الفرن السفلى لدرجة 550 درجة لمدة 40 دقيقة .
2- يتم نقلها للفرن العلوى عند درجة حرارة 960 درجة لمدة 35 دقيقة .
3- الخروج مباشرة للفرن السفلى عند درجة 220 (درجة الفرن عند وضع الخامة وهى ساخنة سيرتفع إلى درجة أعلى من 220 ) & بعد توقف الحرارة عن الارتفاع وبداية إنخفاضها درجة أو درجتين نخرج الخام من الفرن وتبرد فى الهواء .
*← مرحلة المراجعة*:
1- مراجعة أولى عند درجة 230 لمدة 120 دقيقة ثم تبرد بالهواء .
2- مراجعة ثانية عند درجة من 250 إلى 280 لمدة 120 دقيقة . 
بالنسبة لل K110 فالطريقة الاتية اريد معرفة ان كانت صحيحة ام خطأ
*المعالجة* *الحرارية لمادة (**k110*)= *سفيركير 21* :
*← مرحلة التقسية* :
1- يتم التسخين فى الفرن السفلى لدرجة 550 درجة لمدة 40 دقيقة .
2- يتم نقلها للفرن العلوى عند درجة حرارة 850 درجة لمدة 15 دقيقة .
3- يتم التسخين فى الفرن لدرجة 1035 درجة لمدة 40 دقيقة ثم التبريد فى الزيت .
*← مرحلة المراجعة*:
1- مراجعة أولى عند درجة 250 لمدة 120 دقيقة ثم تبرد بالهواء .
مراجعة أولى عند درجة 250 لمدة 120 دقيقة ثم تبرد بالهواء.


----------

